# FS: angle heads, applicators. some new. BC.Canada



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Have some tools for sale:

3.5" Northstar Angle head. has seen VERY little use, maybe the equal of one house, if I cleaned all the tiny bits of mud out of the screw heads it would look like new
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/NorthStar-Angle-Head
$210 shipped

3" Better-Than-Ever glazer/flusher head. Brand new. Never used. 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Flushers/Standard-Drywall-Corner-Flusher
$75 shipped 

135degree inside corner applicator. Used on one house, is a bit dirty but performs like new. It does not apply enough mud when using 'No-Coat 450' which is what we use, so it's of no use to me. probably good for Straight-Flex and other narrower products. 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/45-Inside-Corner-Applicator
$40 shipped 

90degree outside corner bead mud applicator. used. missing the clip, the clip from any tool using this style will work, still works like new.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/.../All-Wall-90-Degree-Outside-Corner-Applicator
$40 shipped 

Outside offset corner roller. Brand new. 
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Rollers/Outside-Offset-Roller
$40 shipped


I can't seem to get the photo's of the actual product to display, so if you are interested i can email them to you. just picture a new one, but with mud and dust on it.
paypal only. thanks.


----------

